# اب المنتدى وام المنتدى



## fullaty (20 أغسطس 2007)

سلام ونعمه 
انا جتللى فكرة عجبانى وياريت تعجبكوا 

وهى ان كل عضو وعضوة يدخل ويشترك ويقول عنده كام سنة من غير حرج 
وفى الاخر نشوف من اكبر عضو واكبر عضوة سنا وهما دول يبقوا اب وام المنتدى اللى نلجأ لهم ونستشرهم كاباء وامهات لينا

ياريت تعجبكوا الفكرة مع انى عارفة ان كتير من الامهات هتمتنع على اساس ان الست عمرها ما  تكبرهههههههههه


اذكرونى فى صلواتكوا


----------



## fullaty (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

انا اول واحده هشترك 
وانا عمرى 19 سنه ​


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

هههههههه

موضوع جميل يا فيبي

بس عمر مكان التقييم بالسن هناك اعضاء عندما تقرئ مشاركاتهم تتصورين انهم في العقد الخامس من العمر وهم لا يتعدون العقد الثاني  

لذلك صعب التقييم يكون علي اساس العمر فقط 

وبعدين البنات والسيدات اللي في المنتدي هيقوموا معاكي بالواجب :smil12:


----------



## fullaty (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

ميرسى يا كوبتك على المرور الجميل ده
وانت عندك حق فى ان العمر مش شرط بس انا شايفة ان احد الاسباب فى الثقافة والخبرة
وشكلك كده انت اللى مش عايز تقول وبتجبها فى بنات المنتدى هههههههههههه​


----------



## sunny man (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

فكرة جميلة و لكن السن ليس مقياس


----------



## asula (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

امممممممممممم انا عمري 25 سنة 
واتمنى ما اكون اكبر وحة بالمنتدى 
هههههههههههههههههههه
لا دااتشاقة الرب يزيد العدد 
ونصير جدود مش امهات واباء وبس
الرب يبارك حياتكم​


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

ليما كل هذا الأحراج...
عمري 55 سنة...
انفع اصير اب و لا جد احسن؟


----------



## استفانوس (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

سلام ونعمة
انا عمري 40 سنة 
واتفق مع الاخ الحبيب كوبتك 
المهم هل انت للرب قلب وقالب


----------



## veansea (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

فعلا وانا كمان مع كوكو فى رائيه


----------



## candy shop (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

شكلى هطلع انا الام هههههههههه

عندى 42 سنه انفع ولا عايزبن اكبرهههههههههههه​


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

انا بقا تنادونى وتقولولى يا تيتا
مش ماما بس
لانى عمرى 24 :t33:
بس طبعا بتفق مع مينا ان العمر مش مقياس
ولو اختر اب ليا فى المنتدى هختار ماى روك
لانى ارى انو احق واحد بالقب دا كفايه انو مجمعنا هنا فى المندى وهو السبب اللى اتعرفنا بيه على بعضنا
واستفدنا كتير باراى  بعض
وطبعا انا كلى يقين انى ماى روك اصغر بكتير من السن اللى كتبه دا
بس من هنا ورايح مش هقول غير بابا روك
بس من غير ضرب يابابا:smil12:​


----------



## twety (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

يااااااامهسل

انا 23 سنه وخمس شهووووووور

هتخلونى اييييييه :t33:


----------



## My Rock (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



بنت الفادى قال:


> ​وطبعا انا كلى يقين انى ماى روك اصغر بكتير من السن اللى كتبه دا
> بس من هنا ورايح مش هقول غير بابا روك
> 
> بس من غير ضرب يابابا:smil12:​


 

بلاش فضايح..


----------



## samer12 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

        أنا عمري 30 سنة :dntknw:
​


----------



## فادية (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

انا عارفه مكاني انا الاخت الكبيرة هنا 
37 سنه  انفع والا امشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## بنت الفادى (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



My Rock قال:


> بلاش فضايح..



هههههههههههههههه
برضو بابا روك
متحولش
:t23:​


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



sunny man قال:


> فكرة جميلة و لكن السن ليس مقياس



شكرا يا صنى بس برضه السن احيانا بيكسب خبره 
انا معاك انه مش شرط بس اهه ساعات بيحصل​


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



asula قال:


> امممممممممممم انا عمري 25 سنة
> واتمنى ما اكون اكبر وحة بالمنتدى
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> لا دااتشاقة الرب يزيد العدد
> ...




ههههههههههه اكيد ما اكبر واحده انا اكبر منك 

هههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمشاركتك​


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



My Rock قال:


> ليما كل هذا الأحراج...
> عمري 55 سنة...
> انفع اصير اب و لا جد احسن؟



هههههههه احراج ايه بس يا روك انت لسه شباب اهه 55 مشس كتير امل لو 66 هنقول ايه هههههههههه


وانت مش بس تصير اب ولا جد لا انت رئيسنا ودى كفايه عليك هههههههههه 
سيب الاب لغيرك هههههههههه​


----------



## Ramzi (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

انا  معرفش  كم عمري                
بس بقالي كتير عايش ...

يعني من حوالي 28 عام


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



فادية قال:


> انا عارفه مكاني انا الاخت الكبيرة هنا
> 
> 
> 37 سنه انفع والا امشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​





تمشى فييييييييين و نتشرد من غيرك

تنفعى و نص يا فدفودة يا قمر 

بجد يا جماعة فادية هى أكتر واحدة حسيت بأنها اختى 

بقلبها الكبير و اللى مليلن حب للجميع و حنيتها اللى تملانا كلنا

دا غير خفة دمها و شقاوتها العسل

من الآخر كدا يعنى انتى يا فادية اختى بالعافية اختى و بالرضا اختى 

:t23:​


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



استفانوس قال:


> سلام ونعمة
> انا عمري 40 سنة
> واتفق مع الاخ الحبيب كوبتك
> المهم هل انت للرب قلب وقالب




كوبتك ده دخل بوظلى الموضوع من اوله 
ههههههههههه

ربنا يديك الصحه يا ستاذ استفانوس وكده انت الاكبر اللى الان 

واكيد انا اللى هيكون اب و ام المنتدى هيكون قريب للرب لاننا ما هنختار على السن بس لا الاكبر والاصلح


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



veansea قال:


> فعلا وانا كمان مع كوكو فى رائيه




انتى بتهربى من ااجابه على السؤال يا فينو ايه يعنى لما تبقى عجوزة عادى يعنى ههههههههههههههههه

انا عارفه انتى 88 صح بقيتى جده المنتدى 
هههههههههه

ميرسى على المرور ومشس عارفه اعمل ايه فى كوبتك بس​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



My Rock قال:


> ليما كل هذا الأحراج...
> عمري 55 سنة...
> انفع اصير اب و لا جد احسن؟


 
و انا اصغر من روك بكام شهر كدا


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكلى هطلع انا الام هههههههههه
> 
> عندى 42 سنه انفع ولا عايزبن اكبرهههههههههههه​




ههههههههههه وهو فى غيرك ينفه يا كاندى 
وبصراحه تبقى احلى ام لاحلى منتدى مش علشان السن لا علشان العقل والحكمه والخبره 
ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## fullaty (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



بنت الفادى قال:


> انا بقا تنادونى وتقولولى يا تيتا
> مش ماما بس
> لانى عمرى 24 :t33:
> بس طبعا بتفق مع مينا ان العمر مش مقياس
> ...




ميرسى على المرور يا بنت الفادى وانتى كده صغنونه خالص وتيتا ايه بس امال انا ابقى ايه تيزة هههههههههه​


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



twety قال:


> يااااااامهسل
> 
> انا 23 سنه وخمس شهووووووور
> 
> هتخلونى اييييييه :t33:




تويتى المنتدى هو فى غيرك تويتى هنا ههههههههه

يعنى كتكوتتنا مهما كبرتى الكتوته برضه 

ميرسى على المرور يا قمره​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكلى هطلع انا الام هههههههههه​
> 
> 
> عندى 42 سنه انفع ولا عايزبن اكبرهههههههههههه​




تنفعى اخت اكبر ليا يا عسل 

او ام صغنونة


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



samer12 قال:


> أنا عمري 30 سنة :dntknw:
> ​



طبعا كنت فاكر نفسك كبير لا 
فى اكبر منك ميرسى على مرورك ومازال الاستاذ استفانوس هو الاكبر سنا


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



فادية قال:


> انا عارفه مكاني انا الاخت الكبيرة هنا
> 37 سنه  انفع والا امشي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​




لا متنفعيش ازاى لو انتى متنفعيش مين ينفع 
ميرسى لمرورك يا فاديه ​


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



Ramzi قال:


> انا  معرفش  كم عمري
> بس بقالي كتير عايش ...
> 
> يعني من حوالي 28 عام



ربنا يديك العمر كله وميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> و انا اصغر من روك بكام شهر كدا




*كده هروب مباشر من الاجابه 
بدل ما تردى على السوال بتردى على الاجابات 

ميرسى على المرور بس عايزة اجابه يا فراشه*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *كده هروب مباشر من الاجابه *​
> *بدل ما تردى على السوال بتردى على الاجابات *
> 
> 
> ​




هههههههههههههه

شقاوة اعضاء يا باشا :smile02

*



ميرسى على المرور بس عايزة اجابه يا فراشه

أنقر للتوسيع...


انا يا ستى 26 سنة :08:*​*
*


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> 
> شقاوة اعضاء يا باشا :smile02
> 
> ...




لازم اضرب يعنى علشان نرد ههههههههههههه

يديكى طول العمر يا قمره بس انتى صغنونه اهه​


----------



## tina_tina (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

هوكل فيبى عاوزة تعرف اعمارنا وبس
لئيمة يافيبى
ماشى وانا دخلة 25 خلاص قربنا للنهاية


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



tina_tina قال:


> هوكل فيبى عاوزة تعرف اعمارنا وبس
> لئيمة يافيبى
> ماشى وانا دخلة 25 خلاص قربنا للنهاية


يا ظلمانى يا تينا 

على العموم ميرسى على المرور وانتى خايفه تقولى سنك ليه ماانتى لسه صغنونه اهه
يديكى العمر يا قمر لما اشوفك جده​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> لازم اضرب يعنى علشان نرد ههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> يديكى طول العمر يا قمره بس انتى صغنونه اهه​


 
ميرسى حبيبتى :flowers:

على فكرة 

فكرة الموضوع بتاعك دا عجبتنى قوووووووووى بجد و هاديها 5 نجوم


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ميرسى حبيبتى :flowers:
> 
> على فكرة
> 
> فكرة الموضوع بتاعك دا عجبتنى قوووووووووى بجد و هاديها 5 نجوم



يا رافعه معنوياتى مش زى ناس كده احبطتنى 

ربنا يخليكى ليا​


----------



## قلم حر (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

لحد الآن أكبر الأعضاء سنا هو , الأخ الأكبر لينا الأستاذ ( باحث آخر ) , و عمره تقريبا ستين سنه .
و في كمان الأخ العزيز الأستاذ  ( أسد الغابه ) عمره كمان في الخمسينات ( حسب ما أذكر ) !
شكل قسم ( حوار الأديان ) نصه خبراء :smil12:.
بس هما قليل ما يشاركوا بالقسم دا .....و أظن عمرهم ما دخلوه !
---------------------------------------
لكن الأب الروحي للمنتدى مين ؟؟؟؟
أظن كلنا عارفينه !
--------------------------------------
أما قبل ما حد بسألني : عمري 35 سنه بس !
يعني أغلبكم يقول لي : عمو:yahoo: !!
فاهمين :t32:؟؟؟؟​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

ههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا عمو قلم حر
بس على فكرة انت لسه صغير اوى على عمو دى 
ربنا يديك العمر كله 

موضوع لذيذ يافيبى وانا ياسيتى عندى
19 سنة و 9 شهور 
وخالى بالك من 9 شهور دول قبل ال19 سنة 
أعتقد كده هأبقى جده صح ؟
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

ااااااااااايه المواضيع الفظيعه دى يااااااااااااااا فيبى:t32:
طيب ممكن اقولك انا عندى كام سنه فى رساله خاصه :smil13:
على العموم انا هقول ولا يهمنى انا عندى 34 سنه ........واياك حد يتكلم :ranting:


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

حيييييييييييييييييييييييل كلكم كباااااااااار :dntknw:


انا بطلع آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر العنقود .. انا عندي 17 سنة :t33:


يعني انا فعلا نونة ههههههههه على قولتك فيبز انتي و السريانية :t33:


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



قلم حر قال:


> لحد الآن أكبر الأعضاء سنا هو , الأخ الأكبر لينا الأستاذ ( باحث آخر ) , و عمره تقريبا ستين سنه .
> و في كمان الأخ العزيز الأستاذ  ( أسد الغابه ) عمره كمان في الخمسينات ( حسب ما أذكر ) !
> شكل قسم ( حوار الأديان ) نصه خبراء :smil12:.
> بس هما قليل ما يشاركوا بالقسم دا .....و أظن عمرهم ما دخلوه !
> ...



فاهمين يا عمو بس انت مش كبير اوى بس حاضر علشان متزعلش يا عمو قلم حر وربنا يديك العمر كله


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



marmar_maroo قال:


> موضوع لذيذ يافيبى وانا ياسيتى عندى
> 19 سنة و 9 شهور
> وخالى بالك من 9 شهور دول قبل ال19 سنة
> أعتقد كده هأبقى جده صح ؟
> هههههههههههههههه​



ماشى يعنى انتى اكبر منى بشويه انا 19 و8 شهور ههههههههه
انتى كده بالنسبه لى تبقى اختى وحبيبتى 
وبعد ما فى حاجه لذيذه زيك يا مرمر


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ااااااااااايه المواضيع الفظيعه دى يااااااااااااااا فيبى:t32:
> طيب ممكن اقولك انا عندى كام سنه فى رساله خاصه :smil13:
> على العموم انا هقول ولا يهمنى انا عندى 34 سنه ........واياك حد يتكلم :ranting:



فظيع بوجودك يا سكره 
وبجد اهنئك انك قلتى سنك انتى وكل الجنس اللطيف فى المنتدى لان دى شجاعه وكمان صراحه :smil12:
امال يا دونا بيقولوا الستات بتخبى سنها ليه وبتحب تصغر نفسها 
ميرسى على المرور وعلى فكره انتى كده لسه صغيره ومحدش يقدر يقول حاجه


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> حيييييييييييييييييييييييل كلكم كباااااااااار :dntknw:
> 
> 
> انا بطلع آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآخر العنقود .. انا عندي 17 سنة :t33:
> ...



ايوة انتى قطقوتتنا دلوقتى والبيبى بتاعنا 
ههههههههه
وميرسى يا نونه على مرورك ويعطى الرب عمر طويل وجميل


----------



## ميرنا (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

*نهاركم اسود اية الموضوع ده انا اكتشفت انى غبية جداا ناس كتير كنت فكراها صغيرة طلعت كبيرة واولهم تويتى كنت فكراكى 18 سنة 17 طلعتى23 :dntknw:*

*وكاندى كنت فكراكى اصغر من كداا وفراشة بردو :new2:*​


----------



## ارووجة (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

ايه متل مائالو الانسان مابيتقيم بالعمر

انا عمري 18 ونس^_^


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



ميرنا قال:


> *نهاركم اسود اية الموضوع ده انا اكتشفت انى غبية جداا ناس كتير كنت فكراها صغيرة طلعت كبيرة واولهم تويتى كنت فكراكى 18 سنة 17 طلعتى23 :dntknw:*​
> 
> 
> *وكاندى كنت فكراكى اصغر من كداا وفراشة بردو :new2:*​


 
ههههههههههههههههههههه

معلش يا ميرنا أصل الشباب شباب الروووووووووح :t33:

و انتى كام تقريبآ 19 أو 20 صح


----------



## monlove (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

*انا بالنسبة للتقيم دة منفعش عشان انا اصلا عمري 20 سنه بس
دورا علي اب غيري 
ههههههههههههه*


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



ميرنا قال:


> *نهاركم اسود اية الموضوع ده انا اكتشفت انى غبية جداا ناس كتير كنت فكراها صغيرة طلعت كبيرة واولهم تويتى كنت فكراكى 18 سنة 17 طلعتى23 :dntknw:*
> 
> *وكاندى كنت فكراكى اصغر من كداا وفراشة بردو :new2:*​




علشان تعرفى فايده الموضوع ده كشف الكل على حقيقته ههههههههههه
من غير انا افكترت او اعتقد اليقين جميل هههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



ارووجة قال:


> ايه متل مائالو الانسان مابيتقيم بالعمر
> 
> انا عمري 18 ونس^_^



ميرسى لمرورك ورايك يا قمر


----------



## mero_engel (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

*انا عمري 22 انفع ولا ايه رايكمعشان بيقولو البنات مش بتحب تقول سنها اتعقد انه في الموضوع دا محدش بيقول سنه غير البنات*
*ومش شليفه اعضاء ولاد كتير بيقولو سنهم زينا احنا البنات*


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



mero_engel قال:


> *انا عمري 22 انفع ولا ايه رايكمعشان بيقولو البنات مش بتحب تقول سنها اتعقد انه في الموضوع دا محدش بيقول سنه غير البنات*
> *ومش شايفه اعضاء ولاد كتير بيقولو سنهم زينا احنا البنات*



ايوة يا مرمر الولاد مش صرحا زيى البنات 
وميرسى على المرور يا قمره


----------



## My Rock (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> هههههههه احراج ايه بس يا روك انت لسه شباب اهه 55 مشس كتير امل لو 66 هنقول ايه هههههههههه​
> 
> 
> وانت مش بس تصير اب ولا جد لا انت رئيسنا ودى كفايه عليك هههههههههه
> ...


 
و انا موافق :bud:


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ايوة انتى قطقوتتنا دلوقتى والبيبى بتاعنا
> ههههههههه
> وميرسى يا نونه على مرورك ويعطى الرب عمر طويل وجميل





هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه قطقوطتتكم ؟ ههههههه ولك شو هل كلمات منين عم بتجيبيها ؟ 

شكرا حبيبتي ونتي كمان

:smile02 انت لساتك زغيرة كمان هههه :nunu0000::nunu0000:


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تمشى فييييييييين و نتشرد من غيرك
> 
> تنفعى و نص يا فدفودة يا قمر
> 
> ...


 

اخجلتي تواضعي يا عسل انتي  :smil12:
ميرسي يا حبيبتي على كلماتك الجميله دي  
وانا ليا الشرف اني اكون اختكم الكبيرة او الوسطى او حتى النونو زي ما انا النونو في العيله يعني :2:​


----------



## fullaty (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



My Rock قال:


> و انا موافق :bud:



*اول مره احس ان كلامى بيمشى فى اى حاجه 
ميرسى يا روك على الموافقه هههههههههه*


----------



## fullaty (2 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



monlove قال:


> *انا بالنسبة للتقيم دة منفعش عشان انا اصلا عمري 20 سنه بس
> دورا علي اب غيري
> ههههههههههههه*



اوك هندور بس علشان السن مش علشان حاجه تانيه
ههههههههه
 وميرسى لمرورك ياmonlove


----------



## gigi angel (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

انا كمان ابقى اختك يل فيبى 
انا عندى 19سنه 10شهور


----------



## candy shop (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

يا ميرنا يا حببتى ده سنى الاصلى 


بس انا ماشيه فى ال 25 ههههههههههه​


----------



## kajo (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

انا بدون حرج وبدون كذب

20 سنه و شهرين


----------



## fullaty (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

*لا لا يا كاجو صغير مش تنفع لما تكبر شويه ممكن ناخدك اب معانا هههههههههههههه

ميرسى على المرور يا باشا*


----------



## kajo (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

انا ممكن اقولك مين اكبر واحد فى السن هنا


بس تدفعى كام


----------



## fullaty (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



kajo قال:


> انا ممكن اقولك مين اكبر واحد فى السن هنا
> 
> 
> بس تدفعى كام


*
لا انا عرفاك طيب هتقولى بس بلاش انت طول عمرك ابو الكرم كله معايا يا كاجو 

ها مين بقى ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## *malk (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

طب انا 16 سنة و شهرين

امشى يعنى ولا اية؟


----------



## fullaty (23 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

*لا بس قوتى علينا كمان عشرين سنه ههههههههههههههههه

ميرسى لمرورك يا كيكى ربنا يحافظ عليك علشان بعد عشرين سنه اقول عليكى ام المنتدى هههههههه​*


----------



## *malk (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

طب افتكرى بقى انتى وعدتينى بعد عشرين سنة

افوت عليكوا 

اوعى تنسى


----------



## R0O0O0KY (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*

انا فى الواحد و العشرين من العمر للاسف يعنى

انفع ابن خالة المنتدى ولا اية
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## fullaty (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



keky قال:


> طب افتكرى بقى انتى وعدتينى بعد عشرين سنة
> 
> افوت عليكوا
> 
> اوعى تنسى



*بصى يا كيكى علشان الصراحه بس 
ان كان ليا عمر بعد عشرين سنه اوعدك انى مش هفتكر لان عندى زهيمر من دلوقتى 

وان مكنش ليا عمر طبعا مش افتكر لانى فوق عند بابا يسوع 

فاحب اطمنك وانسى الموضوع خالص هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## fullaty (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> انا فى الواحد و العشرين من العمر للاسف يعنى
> 
> انفع ابن خالة المنتدى ولا اية
> ههههههههههههههه​



*بما انك زملكاوى زيى فتنفع تبقى ابن خاله وعمه وكل حاجه فى المنتدى 
ميرسى لمرورك يا رووووووووووكى*​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (26 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: اب المنتدى وام المنتدى*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> *بما انك زملكاوى زيى فتنفع تبقى ابن خاله وعمه وكل حاجه فى المنتدى
> ميرسى لمرورك يا رووووووووووكى*​






 هاااااااااااااااااااااا هههههههههه بدت العنصرية و الطائفية :t33: :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------

